

How Matt's Machine Works - steeples
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3035463/how-matts-machine-works

======
msie
I can't read any puff piece anymore without feelings of envy and cringing.

~~~
dreamcompiler
I can't read _this_ puff piece without thinking that if PHP died tomorrow,
most of the web (WP + FB) would too. Worse is Better indeed.

------
diminish
80% of the web running on WordPress is a great ambition.

------
regularfry
Now I'm intrigued to see what P2 looks like.

~~~
batuhanicoz
It's open source! :)

Check it out here:
[http://p2demo.wordpress.com/](http://p2demo.wordpress.com/)

------
youngandceo
Great in-depth piece

